# Lumenok or Nockturnal???



## APPierce0628 (Aug 11, 2012)

Okay, guys, so I have been wanting to get into lighted nocks since I have some trouble seeing where my arrow goes when I shoot (at) a deer. I know Lumenoks are pretty popular with all of the pros, but so are other products that do not work well at all. I like the Nockturnal design a lot, and they are like 5 or 6 options for colors. So let's hear some opinions from REAL people, not people paid to endorse the product. 
Post script: I also know that Nockturnal is owned by Rage know, which doesn't excite me, but if it works, I am perfectly okay with it.
Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## BowChilling (Aug 11, 2012)

Nockturnals without a doubt! And I am not a Rage fan BTW!


----------



## crawdad24 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nockturnal......def the most rugged and reliable


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 11, 2012)

nocturnal by a long shot


----------



## Jack Leg (Aug 11, 2012)

Nockturnal by far the BEST


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 11, 2012)

Question to you guys, do you have problems with blood and hair getting in the switch, and if so, how do I solve it or prevent it? Also which color is the best and brightest.


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 11, 2012)

Nokturnal for sure! I got a little blood/hair in two last year, but it rinsed rather easily with some soapy water and a toothbrush. Worked good as new still. I have both red and green, and think the red shows up better for me.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 11, 2012)

Nocturnals are awesome man.. Red and Green are probably the brightest.. A few guys said the pink seem to be brighter but i dont know i aint seen it yet.. As for blood or hair getting in the switch im not sure, this is my first time using them.. I hope thats not a issue, if it is i aint worried about it.. If a 8 dollar nock helps me find close to a 15 dollar arrow with a 12ish dollar broadhead on the end of it im happy.

CJ


----------



## ArrowWarrior75 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just order a single Nockturnal off of ebay. Gonna give it a try and see if I like it.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 11, 2012)

Yeah, the blood issue has shown up before I have heard from people, but I think I will get the nockturnals in red unless they only have green at academy in mcdonough.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody looking for a deal that already likes them and wants more, on ebay, there is a guy selling 10 for 38 bucks and free shipping (only looked at x nocks)

Andrew


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 12, 2012)

To me the pink and red look the same side by side. I have used all the colors but blue. All seem to work well.            Pink is left red is right


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 12, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> To me the pink and red look the same side by side. I have used all the colors but blue. All seem to work well.            Pink is left red is right



So pink is in a red nock compared to a clear nock??


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 12, 2012)

APPierce0628 said:


> So pink is in a red nock compared to a clear nock??



it looks like a red nock, but its pink, but when they light up, as u can see, you would not know the difference


----------



## MountainMedic (Aug 12, 2012)

Well that settles it for me... Everyone picked the nocturnals! Guess I'll pick me up a pack!


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 12, 2012)

^Ha, you wont regret it man.. Easy to use and bright as all get out.

CJ


----------



## GAMEDIC (Aug 12, 2012)

nocturnals  all the way.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 12, 2012)

heath87 said:


> Well that settles it for me... Everyone picked the nocturnals! Guess I'll pick me up a pack!



Same here! PO


----------



## treemutt (Aug 12, 2012)

Going against the grain here.I've used lumenocks for 3 yrs now no problems so far.They light up everytime & easy to see.I might have to try those nocturnals just to see the diff. though


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 12, 2012)

I've had the lumenocks go out when the arrow hit something solid like bone or a limb. Nocturnals won't do that.  I switched to them a while back and have no regrets.


----------



## Knee Deep (Aug 12, 2012)

The Nocturnals are the only ones I've ever used. They are a great nock. I've tried blue and red. I can see red in flight real good during the day time but I can't see the blue at all during the day time.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 12, 2012)

I will post some pictures in the next couple of days when I get them and test them.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 12, 2012)

Soap water and tooth brush cleans them up nicely


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 12, 2012)

I saw em today at academy. I thought about buying,but decided to wait since the lumenoks let me down. Now I am considering it again.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm using lumenoks on my crossbow bolts, but i'd sure give the nocturnals a try if they had any available.
Upon further review, i'll retract my statement. There may be a dry firing issue with flat nock firing crossbows and the Nockturnals.


----------



## NBN (Aug 12, 2012)

I have had lumanoks go out on impact, but the nocturnals are the way to go.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry I'm late, ummm I like the nockturnals a lot. I also believe the pink ones are the brightest, however they look more red than pink.


----------



## Richard (Aug 12, 2012)

Would you have to retune your bow when changing nocks, adjust the d loop up or down?


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 12, 2012)

^No you will not have to adjust anything, you will be adding 10ish grains to the back of your arrow but POI should not change.

CJ


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 13, 2012)

I made my way up to academy today. Saw some of the nocturnals and picked up a pack. I thought I was just going to be able to pick any of the packs,but there is a difference in whatever arrows you use for which nock you have to get. I asked the guy behind the desk about em and he asked what arrows I shoot and he showed me which style nocks I needed. Basically,my arrows (Carbon furys) take the (S) design.  Well,I decided on what color i wanted so i bought both colors they had. (Green & Red). While I was picking em out,another guy showed up looking for the Blue Nocturnals. He insisted on getting those if I haven't tried em yet,and insisted they were the way to go. I was also told by the guy behind the counter that they are brighter it seems by alot of the hunters that come in and thats why they dont have any. New shipment will be in next week and hopefully,they'll have em in plenty of time before the season starts.  I also picked up a few other things,and my cousin bought himself a new PSE Rally bow. He's already in love with it. I basically had to pry it out of his hands so the guy could tune it up specifically for him.


----------



## OutdoorAddicted25 (Aug 13, 2012)

never used the nocturnal but i do like lumenock! the darker the nock the brighter the color usually. i used the pink ones but they shine dark red pretty much.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 13, 2012)

Got my stepdad to stop by Academy today and I got some Nockturnals, when I shoot them, I will give a review and some feedback.
Andrew


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 14, 2012)

ditto. never tried nocturnals but ive had luminock pass through deer and be turned off on the way out. ironic. put on luminocks so u dont lose arrows-end up losing the arrow and the luminock


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 15, 2012)

I tried the Nocturnals yesterday and they make my arrows shoot 18'' lower at 40yds. 9'' lower at 30 yds.I tried my practice arrows agian and everything was dead on.Shot the Nocturnals again and repeated the same problem of the arrow dropping.Not sure what's going on but it looks like I will be swapping them for some regular knocks.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I tried the Nocturnals yesterday and they make my arrows shoot 18'' lower at 40yds. 9'' lower at 30 yds.I tried my practice arrows agian and everything was dead on.Shot the Nocturnals again and repeated the same problem of the arrow dropping.Not sure what's going on but it looks like I will be swapping them for some regular knocks.



Hmm. They shouldn't make that much difference. They should only be about 10 grains heavier than your others... hope this can be solved!


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 15, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I tried the Nocturnals yesterday and they make my arrows shoot 18'' lower at 40yds. 9'' lower at 30 yds.I tried my practice arrows agian and everything was dead on.Shot the Nocturnals again and repeated the same problem of the arrow dropping.Not sure what's going on but it looks like I will be swapping them for some regular knocks.



What arrows are you shooting, i got some regular nocks i can send you for em 

Thats really wierd man, my arrows dont have any change what so ever on POI.

CJ


----------



## ALL4HUNTIN (Aug 15, 2012)

NOCKturnals for me~~!!!!!! no change in arrow flight at all....


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I tried the Nocturnals yesterday and they make my arrows shoot 18'' lower at 40yds. 9'' lower at 30 yds.I tried my practice arrows agian and everything was dead on.Shot the Nocturnals again and repeated the same problem of the arrow dropping.Not sure what's going on but it looks like I will be swapping them for some regular knocks.



Ya that is odd, mine didn't change at all


----------



## fordblue89 (Aug 15, 2012)

I shot a couple last year with the nocturnals. I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Aug 16, 2012)

Do the Nocturnals have replaceable batteries?


----------



## pasinthrough (Aug 16, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Do the Nocturnals have replaceable batteries?


 

Nope.  Once they are done, toss them out and get another one.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Aug 19, 2012)

Beagler282 said:


> I tried the Nocturnals yesterday and they make my arrows shoot 18'' lower at 40yds. 9'' lower at 30 yds.I tried my practice arrows agian and everything was dead on.Shot the Nocturnals again and repeated the same problem of the arrow dropping.Not sure what's going on but it looks like I will be swapping them for some regular knocks.


Dang, never had that problem. I've sold over a hundred packs to customers and they all love them. You may have some nock-pinch. What type of regular nock was your loop set up with?


----------



## treehugger49 (Aug 19, 2012)

All I can contribute is my experience with the Lumenoks...

I believe they add 7 grains to the weight of my arrows, and I haven't noticed any significant change to my POI at the yardages that I shoot.

I have them installed on Beman carbon MFX arrows, and I found the Lumenoks to be quite a tight fit, necessitating shaving the Lumenok bases in order to get a proper installation. I also needed to sand the base of the arrow in order to make proper contact to activate the nock. And yes, before someone asks, they were the recommended style for that particular arrow.

I used them last season for the first time, and lighting consistency was a bit spotty - some were much brighter than others. Battery life seems to be OK, since they all tested good in my pre-season preparation this year.

If I were looking to add more lighted nocks to my arsenal, I'd be inclined to give the Nockturnals a try.


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 19, 2012)

Red Nockturnals for me! They have not given me any flight or arrow problems at all. Practiced with them on my arrows the last two days and i am putting my three arrows in a half dollar at 40 yards with the lumenocks on. Hope this helps out with the arrow drop problem.


----------



## RLTW27 (Aug 19, 2012)

I used nocturnals last year on all three deer I shot.  All three arrows where pass throughs and the switch became inoperable once blood got in it.  

I'm sure I could have soaked em in 91% rubbing alcohol but didn't.  They where bright though and I noticed no effect on my accuracy with the added weight.  

Not sure I would buy them again due to the blood issue though.  Not to mention the off chance I bag a potential P & Y.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 20, 2012)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Do the Nocturnals have replaceable batteries?



There's a guy on AT that posted a picture of a green Nockturnal that had been on for 14 days and was still glowing.  That's pretty darn good if you ask me.  

As far as changing POI, my H-nocks weigh 9gr, so the Nockturnal added 11gr to my setup, but there was zero change in POI at 45 yards.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 20, 2012)

*if you dont mind*


```

```



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> There's a guy on AT that posted a picture of a green Nockturnal that had been on for 14 days and was still glowing.  That's pretty darn good if you ask me.
> 
> As far as changing POI, my H-nocks weigh 9gr, so the Nockturnal added 11gr to my setup, but there was zero change in POI at 45 yards.



Could you post a link of that up? I gotta see that!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 20, 2012)

My word not good enough for you???

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1818841&highlight=nockturnal

It's post #5.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Aug 20, 2012)

2 weeks is crazy!


----------



## Mossyoak83 (Aug 21, 2012)

Nocturnals all day!!!!


----------



## matthewmagness (Aug 25, 2012)

Nocturnals now for me. I have kill deer with lumenok but switched to nockturnal for the switch a definite on and off.I have had batteries on lumenok go dead from the knock being bumped and turning the knock on.I just bought more nockturnals from http://shop.eaglearchery.com/ the only place that I could find in stock red H knocks.


----------

